# Kenpo and Age



## RCastillo (Jun 28, 2002)

As we begin to age, lose a step, lose some strength,  do the Principles of Kenpo diminish as well, and are they affected by the loss of some of our attributes?

If so, how can we make up for those losses so that our Kenpo remains intact as best as it can in terms of our age?

Myself, I continually lift heavy , do some running, bag work(no, not my wife!) spar with my students, and other exercices. I have a bad knee, and other assorted problems that take longer to get over. I'm 47, and in decent health.

Thanks for your views!

Respects
:asian:


----------



## KoshoBob (Jun 28, 2002)

Nope, not a bit. Your experience and timing with more then compensate for gradual decrease in physical strength.


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

Just joking! Seriously, age and experience will more than make up for it.  Keep yourself in good health and your basics strong and everything else should take care of itself!


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 28, 2002)

Phil who heads up our style is of some closely guarded age that changes depending on how much he's had to drink, but it's arounf 54/55, and he's the hardest and most dangerous man I'd ever seen (mind you, Mr. C did put his arm through a 2x4...!).

Also, Brian at our club is 52, and he's the best student at the club, so in short no, I don't think age effects it too badly. Not at that stage anyway, maybe as you get into your 60s that's pushing it a bit far, the body is only good for so long.

Staying of the cigarettes and liquour, and eating healthy food can easily gain you extra years though (of training, and on your life).

Ian.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Just joking! Seriously, age and experience will more than make up for it.  Keep yourself in good health and your basics strong and everything else should take care of itself! *



I would pack it in but........my cup, and supporter won't fit in my bag, so I better stick it out a while longer. My public needs me!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2002)

I really can't answer as far as if you will lose ability as age progresses. I'm 28yrs. old and my right knee has been starting to bother me.  The place where I lift weights and do my cardio has an athletic trainer that's been helping me out with some knee therapy exercises.  Anytime I go to lift with my legs or decide to run on the treadmill I must do these exercises to make sure my knee doesn't get sore. At the moment my kicks aren't as high as they used to be maybe not as powerful (I don't know). If you haven't tried the Glucosamine/Chondroitin suppliment I would suggest you do. After 1 day of taking them my knee's felt better. I'm also not one of those who believe just taking something immediately makes you feel better either. This may work for some people and maybe not for others. Just my two pennies.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Kirk (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I would pack it in but........my cup, and supporter won't fit in my bag, so I better stick it out a while longer. My public needs me!   *



They need a smiley that throws tomatoes:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't hit as hard as I used to.....


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I don't hit as hard as I used to..... *



You can hit pretty hard, you just don't want to. I would guess that you want your students to come back for more lessons. 


Hasta,
Billy


----------



## Seig (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I would pack it in but........my cup, and supporter won't fit in my bag, so I better stick it out a while longer *


Ummm...you're doing it wrong.    Dang Tracys


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 29, 2002)

I didn't start Martial arts til I was in my late 30's.. and at 42 I am in better shape than ever in my life.  I keep up and pass the kids in their 20s at our school as far as physical fitness.  Sure I don't have the flexibility they do and continually have to remind myself I am 20plus yrs their senior.  But I do have faster hands, more concentration more discipline that comes only with time. 

 I am working on Long 4 right now and when I got to Destructive Kneel I said to Seig.. there's No way I can preform this set with my knees.. ( So I need to modify if possible ( Hey Dennis Help~!!)
I think it takes me longer to attain the Muscle memory recall than the younger ones maybe.. but all in all .. I would be feeling alot older if I were not in Martial arts.. I plan on keeping going til I drop 

Tess


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 29, 2002)

With that all being said Id like to add another question...What age did most of you start in the art?? Myself I was 24.  AND STILL IN MY 20'S BY GOD!!!!! LOL


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *With that all being said Id like to add another question...What age did most of you start in the art?? Myself I was 24.  AND STILL IN MY 20'S BY GOD!!!!! LOL *



15, and I'm now 20 (and I feel old!)

Ian.


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 29, 2002)

your 20? now I feel old LOL just kidding man


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 29, 2002)

> really can't answer as far as if you will lose ability as age progresses. I'm 28yrs. old and my right knee has been starting to bother me. The place where I lift weights and do my cardio has an athletic trainer that's been helping me out with some knee therapy exercises. Anytime I go to lift with my legs or decide to run on the treadmill I must do these exercises to make sure my knee doesn't get sore. At the moment my kicks aren't as high as they used to be maybe not as powerful (I don't know). If you haven't tried the Glucosamine/Chondroitin suppliment I would suggest you do. After 1 day of taking them my knee's felt better. I'm also not one of those who believe just taking something immediately makes you feel better either. This may work for some people and maybe not for others. Just my two pennies.




I have also heard that gelatin is good for the joints as well.  It helps fix torn cartilage.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

Any improvement is worthwhile!

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 30, 2002)

The basis for Glucosamine/Chondroitin is to help regrow ligaments, and tendons. Although this has not been proven by the FDA. There has been countless number of tests that all prove this theory. I like using this suppliment and has (for me) made my knees feel better already. There are different types as well. Some aren't as effective as others. I do a lot of research on any product I take before consuming anything. The best one I found out there was at Target. They have a double strength with MSM and this is in pill form. Well anyway just another thought.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 30, 2002)

It's affected my ability to do jump spin hook kicks from a flat footed position, amongst other things.  Glucosamin Chondroitin has helped my knees and neck.  I move better than I ever have as I need to maximize whatever I do and do not have the same muscle mass as I did a couple of decades ago.  Keep training, keep moving, you are only as old as you feel (and somedays that is pretty damn old ... then I do Kenpo and feel great, until the next morning.)  But if I stop I figure I won't be able to move at all, so it is important to pace myself now in terms of the physical workout.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 30, 2002)

I have had some broken bones in my hand that consistantly bug me would Glucosamin Chondroitin help that?? if so where woudl I get it GNC???


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *I have had some broken bones in my hand that consistantly bug me would Glucosamin Chondroitin help that?? if so where woudl I get it GNC??? *



Go to Sams Club, or Wall Mart, you can get "Osteo Bi-Flex," in larger amounts, and cheaper.That's what I use. Works well.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 1, 2002)

is the best?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 1, 2002)

Seig bought me some and I tried it.. Unfortunately I had a reaction to it that was not favorable.   Some people who have never experienced allergic reactions... can, to this.  it's a shark derivitive and if you have seafood or shellfish or allergies to iodine be careful.  Just because it's Over the counter doesn't mean it's totally safe.  I'm sure it works for many people .. just a heads up 

Tess


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 1, 2002)

My orthopedic surgeon is the one who advised me to start taking it.  The Chondroitin enhances the Glucosamine's uptake into the body.  I am not an expert on this at all.  I just did what my doctor suggested and it worked well for me.  I have taken myself off of it a couple of times due to it being fairly expensive and I was not sure it was doing anything for me.  When I went off for a period of a month at a time, the old knee started aching more.  I did this once in December, then thinking it might be a weather related thing, again in the summer.  Got more symptomatic each time I went off.  Hope you can take it and it works for you.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## cdhall (Jul 1, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong.

Mr. Parker died at 59 and he could still trash anybody right?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 1, 2002)

... were he with us today.  He and Mr. Silva were the same age.

-Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Seig bought me some and I tried it.. Unfortunately I had a reaction to it that was not favorable.   Some people who have never experienced allergic reactions... can, to this.  it's a shark derivitive and if you have seafood or shellfish or allergies to iodine be careful.  Just because it's Over the counter doesn't mean it's totally safe.  I'm sure it works for many people .. just a heads up
> 
> Tess *



It's the same ole story, your husband tried to bump you off. I didn't call him the "Hit Man", for nothing!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2002)

on this particular product. I was at gnc today just to take a look at their products and it was fairly expensive. The product may be good but most of their stuff you need to take two pills three times a day and when there's only 60 or 90 tablets that goes by quickly. When I went to target it just happened to catch my eye that they had a double strength pill w/MSM that only needed to be 1 pill three times a day. There were 240 pills in the bottle for 25 dollars. I decided at that point to finally give it  a try. So far I'm not disappointed. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> It's the same ole story, your husband tried to bump you off. I didn't call him the "Hit Man", for nothing! *




But Ricardo.. a Hit Man generally gets paid..............
I think I need a body guard.. anyone up for it? *chortles*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 1, 2002)

This job could be life threatening!  lol

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I think he said something to the effect of, Gratis!:snipe2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 1, 2002)

Pay? Ha.. I'm just a lowly co-owner of a small EPAK studio.. what do I have?  Can I make payments ??  yeah that's the ticket.. Let's see.. *emptying pockets tossing out .. wait a minute.. no pockets on ghi bottoms.. Sheesh.. I'm doomed~!!!


Gratis?? Holy cow.. *hiding behind Dennis.. I'm too young to be Gratis-ized~!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 1, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 1, 2002)

Gee you're quick.. hahaha.. Ok.. I'm heading off to bed.. Have a great one 

*Making sure my guard beasts are at their posts.. ~!!  Here Donner  &  Blitzen.. oops.. I mean Bonnie and Clyde.. 

G'night !~
Tess


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2002)

> It's the same ole story, your husband tried to bump you off. I didn't call him the "Hit Man", for nothing!


I did not try and "bump" off my wife.  She takes too good care of me.


> But Ricardo.. a Hit Man generally gets paid..............I think I need a body guard.. anyone up for it? *chortles*


You already have one.


> This job could be life threatening! lol


Only if you try and get between me and my wife.  She could really hurt you.


> I think he said something to the effect of, Gratis!


I thought you knew me better than that.  I do nothing Graits.


> Pay? Ha.. I'm just a lowly co-owner of a small EPAK studio.. what do I have? Can I make payments ?? yeah that's the ticket.. Let's see.. *emptying pockets tossing out .. wait a minute.. no pockets on ghi bottoms.. Sheesh.. I'm doomed~!!!
> 
> 
> Gratis?? Holy cow.. *hiding behind Dennis.. I'm too young to be Gratis-ized~!!!!


Payments? HA! We have an electric bill to pay.


> Gee you're quick.. hahaha.. Ok.. I'm heading off to bed.. Have a great one
> 
> *Making sure my guard beasts are at their posts.. ~!! Here Donner & Blitzen.. oops.. I mean Bonnie and Clyde..
> 
> ...


The only thing those two are guarding is the cookie jar!

Dennis and Ricardo,
I am both hurt and deeply offended.  Remarks like those will get you removed from X-Mas card list and insure that you are not invited for dinn....wait a minute, maybe you can still be invited for dinner!:EG:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 2, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't be fooled by the vacant stare, there is someone home!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 2, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Mr. Parker died at 59 and he could still trash anybody right? *



I wonder why he died so young given the active lifestyle that he lead? I would have though that all that travelling and martial arts would have given him a healthy set of organs, it doesn't seem fair that people who drink spirits, smoke like chimneys and eat nothing but chips and pies can go on living into their 80s and more active people can die so young 

Ian.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Gee you're quick.. hahaha.. Ok.. I'm heading off to bed.. Have a great one
> 
> ...



You have "Gerbils' protecting you?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> The only thing those two are guarding is the cookie jar!
> ...



Offended, hurt??? 

I wouldn't be, we could prove to be your alibi at your trial! And with Dennis' connections, like the famous Sheriff Joe Arpiao of Arizona, you're covered!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Maaaan.. am I starting to feel paranoid around you Ricardo~!!
If I didn't know better I would be looking over my shoulder constantly!~!! 
Gerbils..so that's what those two 81 & 91 pound black furry fanged canine impressionistic beasts really are.. Gerbils~!! Wow.. I need to lay down~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



GM Parker suffered from Sleep Apnea.. which in turn deteriorated his heart and caused Blood pressure problems.. His death was a result of that.  Cardiac Arrest.  A tragic loss..


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



No worries, it's a long way to those Smokey Mountains from here, however, I think you've overfed those two. Better put them on your income tax this year as a deduction!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> No worries, it's a long way to those Smokey Mountains from here, however, I think you've overfed those two. Better put them on your income tax this year as a deduction! *



Handing you a map.. Blueridge Mountains. .Sheesh Man get it right.. hahaa..  and and and one of those gerbils is Seig's sisters.. he's a bear~!! the other we inherited a couple of months ago.. but hey I like the tax deduction idea.. *makes notes~!!!


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2002)

I bet I could list them as equipment at the studio........


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I bet I could list them as equipment at the studio........ *



Rolling eyes.. You're losing it Seig~!!


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2002)

You are presuming I ever had it, Dear


----------



## IKCAMemberGary (Jul 2, 2002)

I spent a weekend in New Orleans the first week of June in a seminar with the IKCA, and I have to tell ya... Chuck Sullivan moves like a 35-40 yr old! The man will be 70 (YES, I said 70!!) this year, and its just amazing to watch the man move and teach. He went through the staff set (damn that thing!) and the guy is just phenomenal! I am not saying that just because I train with and learn from him, but he simply IS. If you know him, you know what I mean.

GO CHUCK GO!! ;o)

Gary


----------



## cdhall (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> GM Parker suffered from Sleep Apnea.. which in turn deteriorated his heart and caused Blood pressure problems.. His death was a result of that.  Cardiac Arrest.  A tragic loss.. *



I heard this somewhere.  However I have also read that he accomplished a few Lifetimes of work in 59 years and that it was "time" for him to go.  

Mr. Parker Jr seemed to support this by restating parts of it Sat in SA.  At dinner someone asked him if he would want to change anything about his Dad's life, maybe to allow him to live longer and Mr. Parker Jr said that he felt that his Dad had a great life and that to wish that part of it were "different" would not honor Mr. Parker. 

Sleep apnea notwithstanding, this is a good way to remember Mr. Parker.  I was sad when he died because I only got to see him twice myself.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 3, 2002)

Arthur died almost the same way and almost at the same age... He had just dedicated something for the church and after his speach he fell dead just like Ed Parker did in Hawaii.  So, heart disease ran in the family, unfortunately...


----------



## Kirk (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Arthur died almost the same way and almost at the same age... He had just dedicated something for the church and after his speach he fell dead just like Ed Parker did in Hawaii.  So, heart disease ran in the family, unfortunately...
> 
> *



I wonder if Ed Jr is getting regular checkups.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 3, 2002)

> So, heart disease ran in the family, unfortunately...



Quite some time ago I had a chance to sit and talk with Mrs. Parker about her then recently deceased husband. I found out that Mr. Parker and I had a common bond... we are both part Portuguese!

Unfortunately arterialsclerosis, coronary heart disease and stroke, are prevelant in the Portuguese community.

If I understand correctly, Mr. Parkers dad AND brother both died of heart attacks at an early age.

I too have been in that situation. I have a 6 generation history of heart disease in my family, culminating with the open heart surgery of my dad last August. The funny thing is, as much as you may know about family history and heart disease in general, it never accured to us that my dad or me for that matter might be at risk...even after 5 generations of cardiac episodes.

As Kirk stated:





> I wonder if Ed Jr is getting regular checkups



I hope so, I would hate to lose another great kenpoist and all around decent man to something that might be prevented.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2002)

Good Point Doug..

No matter what the physical cause is..American Kenpo will live on through all of us.. and  GM Ed Parker  will fore'ver be in our hearts..


----------



## cdhall (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> I wonder if Ed Jr is getting regular checkups. *



Go to his site and email him.
http://www.edparkerjr.com

he has his email address under "Contact"

I think this is a good idea.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  You never know, that could
be offensive to him.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 3, 2002)

Now you all know how CD gets into trouble all the time.......... lol.
:rofl: 

but I still wouldn't give him up as my friend..... he keeps me in stitches........ lol


----------



## cdhall (Jul 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Now you all know how CD gets into trouble all the time.......... lol.
> :rofl:
> ...



Thank you, it's a gift.
 

However, I would rather have Mr. Parker Jr. mad at me next year, than dead.  It worked out this summer.  We are better friends now.

But didn't you all just say that Mr. Parker's dad and brother both died of hear issues and that they should have seen it coming?  I'm too sincere. I guess it gets me into trouble.  I've even told people they have Ugly websites and I was only trying to be helpful.  

But if any of you need help getting into trouble, just let me know.  I guess I could offer private lessons. 

I didn't know Mr. C had such a great time watching me get in and out of jams.  Maybe I can wrangle a 5th flight feather out of this somehow.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 3, 2002)

We talked about diet in San Antonio since both of us had lost weight since seeing the other.  He is making, and has made, some changes in hopes of remaining healthy and sticking around for kids and now a grandkid.  

Kudos to EP Jr.
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------

